# A quicky



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

A small boy was lost at a large shopping mall. 
He approached a uniformed policeman and said, "I've lost my dad!" 
The cop asked, "What's he like?"
The little boy replied, "Beer and women with big tits."


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: Its ok I found him again :wink: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:roll: :lol:


----------

